# Tomato Based Stains



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How do you get these out of clothes? I've tried peroxide, wh vin.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

can not help, but sure could use the advice myself..


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Sometimes this works for me...if the mark/stain is fresh. Wet the spots with cold water and rub some liquid dish soap in to them. Keep the spots wet (roll the clothes up in themselves) for a few hours/a day, then wash in cold water in the regular washer. I use Dawn.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I keep a bar of zote laundry soap above the washer and I wet the soap, rub directly on the stain and then wash. It has gotten spaghetti stains out of the toddlers t shirts. hth


----------

